
Secrets Management for Applications in Cloud Agnostic Environments - technologick
https://medium.com/cruise/secrets-management-3a7c47fe81b
======
technologick
Introducing Daytona, a tool for automating secrets injection in AWS, GCP, and
Kubernetes environments.

[https://github.com/cruise-automation/daytona](https://github.com/cruise-
automation/daytona)

